# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهدسی نفت یا مهندسی شیمی

## amiradolf

سلام دوستان
 می خواستم بدونم مهندسی نفت آینده کاریش بهتره یا مهدسی شیمی کدوم دانشگاه برای هرکدوم بهتره؟

----------


## parastuu

بستگی داره، گرایشای پتروشیمی ، گاز، پالایش تفاوت زیادی با مهندسی نفت نداره، تقریبا یکین! پس تو یه جاهایی کار دارن مثل پالایشگاه ها ، پتروشیمیا ، شرکت های ارائه دهنده  و سازنده ی مواد نفتی و ...
ولی گرایش صنایع غذایی مهندسی شیمی  کلا کارش با اینا جداس، تو همه ی کارخونه ها و آزمایشگاه ها بهشون نیاز دارن
اگه کلی بررسی کنیم من فک می کنم کلا بازار کار مهندس شیمی ( با هر گرایشی ) بهتر از نفته...

----------


## LAZAR

> سلام دوستان
>  می خواستم بدونم مهندسی نفت آینده کاریش بهتره یا مهدسی شیمی کدوم دانشگاه برای هرکدوم بهتره؟


 بنده فوق لیسانس نفت هسنم.
نفت بهتر از شیمی هستش.

----------


## amiradolf

شما که نفت خوندین به نظرتون کدوم گرایش نفت جالب تره و ازنظر کاری هم خوبه؟

----------


## LAZAR

> شما که نفت خوندین به نظرتون کدوم گرایش نفت جالب تره و ازنظر کاری هم خوبه؟


 من گرایشم حفاری و استخراج هستش..
گرایش مخزن بیشتر کارای اداری برنامه ریزی
استخراج و بهره برداری بیشتر عملیاتی
درکل فرقی نداره با همش میشه رفت سرکار

----------


## doctor Z

درآمدتون چطوره؟

----------


## LAZAR

> درآمدتون چطوره؟


وضعیت وخیمه
میخوام پزشکی بخونم

----------


## Dynamic

> وضعیت وخیمه
> میخوام پزشکی بخونم


میشه بفرمایید کدوم دانشگاه بودید؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام دوستان
>  می خواستم بدونم مهندسی نفت آینده کاریش بهتره یا مهدسی شیمی کدوم دانشگاه برای هرکدوم بهتره؟


آینده کاری در هر رشته بستگی به توانایی های شما داره. مهندسی نفت کلا رشته خوبی برای درآمد زایی هست اگر انسان یک جو نو اوری و توان مدیریتی هم داشته باشه. درامد رشته نفت در دنیا از اکثر رشته های دانشگاهی بالا هست.
کلا به عنوان توصیه کلی عرض میکنم در هر رشته ای وارد میشید اولا به فکر بالا بردن توانایی باشید دوما بازار کارتون رو گستره تمام دنیا ببینید نه فقط ماهشهر و عسلویه! طبیعتا  تمام دنیا هم به آدمی که صرفا یک تکته کاغذ پاره به نام مدرک داره بدون هیچ توانایی خاصی کاری نمیدند!

----------


## LAZAR

> میشه بفرمایید کدوم دانشگاه بودید؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> آینده کاری در هر رشته بستگی به توانایی های شما داره. مهندسی نفت کلا رشته خوبی برای درآمد زایی هست اگر انسان یک جو نو اوری و توان مدیریتی هم داشته باشه. درامد رشته نفت در دنیا از اکثر رشته های دانشگاهی بالا هست.
> کلا به عنوان توصیه کلی عرض میکنم در هر رشته ای وارد میشید اولا به فکر بالا بردن توانایی باشید دوما بازار کارتون رو گستره تمام دنیا ببینید نه فقط ماهشهر و عسلویه! طبیعتا  تمام دنیا هم به آدمی که صرفا یک تکته کاغذ پاره به نام مدرک داره بدون هیچ توانایی خاصی کاری نمیدند!


فوق دانشگاه تهران-در ضمن بگو منظورت از توانایی چیه تا واست رو کنم...شما میتونی راجع به رشته خودتون نظر بدید در حال حاضر

در ضمن رشته نفت چه ریطی به عسلویه و ماهشهر داشت...

----------


## Dynamic

> فوق دانشگاه تهران-در ضمن بگو منظورت از توانایی چیه تا واست رو کنم...شما میتونی راجع به رشته خودتون نظر بدید در حال حاضر
> 
> در ضمن رشته نفت چه ریطی به عسلویه و ماهشهر داشت...


توانایی یعنی همون چیزایی که در اطرافیان و دوستانم میبینم در رشته نفت از ایران! تا کانادا و اروپا و وضعیت درآمدیشون از صد پزشک بهتره! توانایی مدیریتی فکر سرمایه گذاری. توان جذب سرمایه و ورود به بازار! توانایی جذی پروژه توان علمی! وقت گذاشتن برای کار آزمایشگاهی.و...... 
من نمیدونم چرا طیفی فکر میکنند درامد توی پزشکی هست! درآمد توی بیزینس هست و تجارت به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشید.
فوق که هر کی میتونه بره دانشگاه تهران لیسانس مهمه!و اینده شغلی رو رقم میزنه.پردانشگاه تهران و ... لیسانس آزاد پشت رودخانه مغولستان هست.
رشته نفت ربط به منابع نفتی ماهشهر و عسلویه داشت. 
پزشکی عمومی که ........
تخصص هم دسترسی بهش افق بلند مدتی رو میطلبه و باید حوصله 14-15 یال درس خوندن مداوم رو داشت. ولی اگر علاقه باشه البته همش حله. اما اگر کسی بحثش پوله میتونه این مدت نه چندان کم رو بره توی تجارت و کارهای تخصصی رشته خودش در هر جای دنیا طبیعتا درآمد بالاتری خواهد داشت. کلا درآمد رشته های دانشگاهی در مقابل بقیه مشاغل پول خورده. چه پزشکی چه مهندسی و چه هر رشته ای.

----------


## LAZAR

> توانایی یعنی همون چیزایی که در اطرافیان و دوستانم میبینم در رشته نفت از ایران! تا کانادا و اروپا و وضعیت درآمدیشون از صد پزشک بهتره! توانایی مدیریتی فکر سرمایه گذاری. توان جذب سرمایه و ورود به بازار! توانایی جذی پروژه توان علمی! وقت گذاشتن برای کار آزمایشگاهی.و...... 
> من نمیدونم چرا طیفی فکر میکنند درامد توی پزشکی هست! درآمد توی بیزینس هست و تجارت به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشید.
> فوق که هر کی میتونه بره دانشگاه تهران لیسانس مهمه!و اینده شغلی رو رقم میزنه.پردانشگاه تهران و ... لیسانس آزاد پشت رودخانه مغولستان هست.
> رشته نفت ربط به منابع نفتی ماهشهر و عسلویه داشت. 
> پزشکی عمومی که ........
> تخصص هم دسترسی بهش افق بلند مدتی رو میطلبه و باید حوصله 14-15 یال درس خوندن مداوم رو داشت. ولی اگر علاقه باشه البته همش حله. اما اگر کسی بحثش پوله میتونه این مدت نه چندان کم رو بره توی تجارت و کارهای تخصصی رشته خودش در هر جای دنیا طبیعتا درآمد بالاتری خواهد داشت. کلا درآمد رشته های دانشگاهی در مقابل بقیه مشاغل پول خورده. چه پزشکی چه مهندسی و چه هر رشته ای.


باز هم میگم بدون اطلاع از چیزی طز ندین..نمیدونستیم دانشگاه تهران هرکی هرکیه :Yahoo (50): ...دوست گرامی عسلویه منابع گازی داره.(یکم مطالعه کن یه چیزی شنیدی نیا ذهن چندنفرو بریز به هم :Yahoo (40): ..بنده 3 سال سابقه کار تو شرکت نفت دارم... توان جذب سرمایه(خیلی باحال بود)..کاملا واضحه که درامد پزشکها پایینه :Yahoo (40): 

اصلا نمیدونم چرا دارم بحث میکنم

----------


## Dynamic

> باز هم میگم بدون اطلاع از چیزی طز ندین..نمیدونستیم دانشگاه تهران هرکی هرکیه...دوست گرامی عسلویه منابع گازی داره.(یکم مطالعه کن یه چیزی شنیدی نیا ذهن چندنفرو بریز به هم..بنده 3 سال سابقه کار تو شرکت نفت دارم... توان جذب سرمایه(خیلی باحال بود)..کاملا واضحه که درامد پزشکها پایینه
> 
> اصلا نمیدونم چرا دارم بحث میکنم


نگفتم درامد پزشکها پایینه اما بجز معدود تخصصها بقیش معمولیه بالا نیست! بالا رو هر شغلی اگر کسی توش موفق باشه داره. میواد دکان داری باشه میخواد مهندسی باشه میخواد پزشکی باشه.
بله اساسا قرانی دو هزار تفاوت داره لیسانس دانشگاه تهران با فوق لیسانس قبول شدن!  به هر حال شما وقتی توی رشته ای موفق نیستی اونو تعمیم نده . کسانی که اینجا هستند با علاقه میخوان وارد این رشته ها بشن و طبیعتا افراد موفق در رهر رشته ای نظر بدن راجع بهش بهتره. نه اینکه اینا رو بخیود با در نظر گرفتن عدم توانایی خودتون نا امید کنید!!! شما مطئن باش بعد از 5-6 سال پزشکی خودنم میگی اه این ارزش این همه سختی رو نداره!

----------


## Prison Break

فرق اساسی پزشکی با بقیه رشته ها اینه که شما حقوق پایه ثابت رو بدون شک دارید.
شما اگه پزشک بشید قطعاً براتون کار هست و حداقل حداقل ماهی 3 میلیون درآمد دارید. من تازه پایین گفتم. اینجا درآمد پزشک های عمومی هم بین 3 تا 5 میلیون هست!! این رقم کمه؟
ولی فرق اساسی رشته های دیگه مثل مثلاً عمران با پزشکی اینه تو اگه رفتی عمران خوندنی قرار نیست مثل اونایی که برج میسازن پولدار شی یا پول خوب بگیری یا کار پیدا کنی! ممکنه اصلاً بیکار بمونی...

----------


## amiradolf

من از پارسال شهریور ماه هدفم رو روی نفت گذاشتم ... طبق حرفایی که شنیدم و خوندم هر رشته ای توش میشه موفق شد از م برق تا م کشاورزی صدرصدم یکی از شرطاش علاقه است. یکی میگه نه  وضع نفت هم خراب شده یکی  دیگه میگه اگه جزو دانشجویان برتر باشی رو زمین نمی مونی...در کل انگاری تا نریم تو جو دانشگاه حالیمون نمیشه

----------


## LAZAR

> نگفتم درامد پزشکها پایینه اما بجز معدود تخصصها بقیش معمولیه بالا نیست! بالا رو هر شغلی اگر کسی توش موفق باشه داره. میواد دکان داری باشه میخواد مهندسی باشه میخواد پزشکی باشه.
> بله اساسا قرانی دو هزار تفاوت داره لیسانس دانشگاه تهران با فوق لیسانس قبول شدن!  به هر حال شما وقتی توی رشته ای موفق نیستی اونو تعمیم نده . کسانی که اینجا هستند با علاقه میخوان وارد این رشته ها بشن و طبیعتا افراد موفق در رهر رشته ای نظر بدن راجع بهش بهتره. نه اینکه اینا رو بخیود با در نظر گرفتن عدم توانایی خودتون نا امید کنید!!! شما مطئن باش بعد از 5-6 سال پزشکی خودنم میگی اه این ارزش این همه سختی رو نداره!


...........گرفتن عدم توانایی خودتون نا امید کنید!!!.............
ادبو رعایت کن بچه...بدون داری با بزرگتر از خودت صحبت میکنی...

----------


## amiredge

حداقل 10000 پزشک بیکار داریم.پس نگید صد در صد واسه پزشکا کار هست -_-

----------


## Dynamic

> حداقل 10000 پزشک بیکار داریم.پس نگید صد در صد واسه پزشکا کار هست -_-


پزشک راننده تاکسی و پیتزا فروش هم میشناسم من (:
پیتزا دکتر توی تهران معروفه که! همه میشناسن.
ضمن اینکه من نمیدونم این درآمد پایه رو برای پزشکی از کجاتون در میارید شماها! حقوق پایه پزشک بیمارستان 700 هزرا تومان هست دوست عزیز! احتمالا اینایی که میگن برای بیمارستان تخم سه زرده میگذارن که اینقدر بهشون میدن!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من از پارسال شهریور ماه هدفم رو روی نفت گذاشتم ... طبق حرفایی که شنیدم و خوندم هر رشته ای توش میشه موفق شد از م برق تا م کشاورزی صدرصدم یکی از شرطاش علاقه است. یکی میگه نه  وضع نفت هم خراب شده یکی  دیگه میگه اگه جزو دانشجویان برتر باشی رو زمین نمی مونی...در کل انگاری تا نریم تو جو دانشگاه حالیمون نمیشه


آفرین
با این روحیه برو جلو حتما موفق میشی.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ...........گرفتن عدم توانایی خودتون نا امید کنید!!!.............
> ادبو رعایت کن بچه...بدون داری با بزرگتر از خودت صحبت میکنی...


دقیقا کجاش بی ادبی بود؟ گفتم بیخود بچه هایی رو که یک ساله زحمت میکشن برای رسیدن به هدفشون نا امید نکنید. با این همه پالس منفی.

----------


## helper

باید فکر همه چیزو بکنی اگه میتونی از خانوادت دور باشی و یا میتونی گرمای جنوب رو تحمل کنی بسم الله برو نفت

----------

